# Cube Prototype DH rig



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like Cube is working hard on a Downhill rig


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Meh


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

wow lots of pivots/linkages going on there. fsr with extra shock dring linkages, kinda like a knolly, but not quite.


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

I really like the look of some of the other cubes, but this one just doesn't tickle me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks flexy at the links


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

linkage brought to you by Dr. Seuss i would ride though.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

im not convinced they needed so many links.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Crikey!


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

wide open angles in links ,like between the "seatstays" and the link that connects it to the downtube look kind of stressful to me,like it might transfer a lot of shock into the down tube or cause forces from the wheel to pull back on the chainstays.Predicting a cracking problem near the weld at the back of the chainstay is hardly going out on a limb.


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

Nice try but no bueno...


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice 3 piece ST. . Looks like they need to invest in a bender:madman:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I love how all of you guys are all of a sudden some sort of "engineeres". You guys have no idea how that thing will or will not ride. You all have your ideas of what a DH bike should or should not look like due to what you've seen, and then you bash/or not bash it. Crazy.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

rep_1969 said:


> I love how all of you guys are all of a sudden some sort of "engineeres". You guys have no idea how that thing will or will not ride. You all have your ideas of what a DH bike should or should not look like due to what you've seen, and then you bash/or not bash it. Crazy.


I've "engineered" things way more complex than a friggen bicycle..Crap like that seat tube WILL break.
IMO without a bender, you got no bussiness even trying to build something like that..


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

These guys are all right. 

In fact, I heard that right after they took the picture the whole bike collapsed from just its own weight.

ut: ut: ut:


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Remember it's a prototype. No need to spend big $$$'s in hydroform molds if you don't know the final design. That said Cube doesn't use hydroforming much to keep the price low. It is after all a budget firm with no intentions of outperforming major brands on technological features.

I think the linkage is kind of funny though it probably will eat bearings. Design wise it's fugly.


----------



## victim (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the fork.


----------



## daday (Jul 23, 2008)

http://mtbisokay.de/?p=3408


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks like the extra two links are for the shock leverage with extra stiffness as a secondary benefit. Wouldn't it be almost completely linear? I don't see why putting two links in for that is such a big no-no considering the compromises Yeti have done to get the linear shock on the 303-R.

But that bike could definitely use some hydroforming love.

Must get pretty noisy too with the chainstay and the seatstay so close close to each other.

Probably could do without the links, but then it would look like just another generic FSR frame.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

looks ok to me, it is a proto frame so I expect for a production version they will tidy it up, their other frames are hydroformed.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

DucDucGoose said:


> I've "engineered" things way more complex than a friggen bicycle..Crap like that seat tube WILL break.
> IMO without a bender, you got no bussiness even trying to build something like that..


Don't forget that it is merely a prototype and nowhere near production. If you look closely at the Trek session 88 protos they had two piece welded seattubes before the bent production version... As long as their product testers are riding it they can break it all they want since its their job, the production version will without a doubt be more refined.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

That rear shock is massive, how much travel is it getting or are they in the 2:1 ratio bandwagon? Wonder what that spring weighs by itself.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

his dudeness said:


> Don't forget that it is merely a prototype and nowhere near production. If you look closely at the Trek session 88 protos they had two piece welded seattubes before the bent production version... As long as their product testers are riding it they can break it all they want since its their job, the production version will without a doubt be more refined.


I understand that and it's possible they chopped the top tube,shortened it then brought the seat tube forward(Can't see whats behind that mass/mess of likage ). But If it were me(I know it's not) I would have chopped out the whole Seat tube , bent one to fit and stuck it in....
I'm talikin' a simple bender, not hydroforming..
They would get more useful Data(IMO), with the single piece ST. due to it's ridgidity..
I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to fabricating..Thats all


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like a Scott Voltage and a Mongoose Boot'r had a gay love child


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

i think it looks cool, but i think it needs to do away with the horst link, thats just too many pivots in front of the dropout.

i wanna see some leverage ratio and and linkage actuation speed charts


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

its not a sexy looking bike is it..looks a little dated..


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

AlexJK said:


> i think it looks cool, but i think it needs to do away with the horst link, thats just too many pivots in front of the dropout.
> 
> i wanna see some leverage ratio and and linkage actuation speed charts


If they get rid of the horst link and the pivots in front, what would be special about it?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

it looks old skool, and i love that, love this thing aesthetically


----------



## Tevž (Aug 20, 2006)

The Ugliest Bike I Have Ever Seen !!!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Having seen just how nice some of their AM-rigs look in the flesh, I can't imagine it's the same people who came up with this thing....

Just say no, kids.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

wow.

you weld up some tubes to test linkages, geo etc before you go to the trouble of making die for hydroforming, why would you, esp given the rest of cubes products, assume that this is what the final production frame will look like?!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> looks flexy at the links


/bltchslap


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I think this bike has the potential to look amazing. Im sure once cube are finished with it, it will look far from old school.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> im not convinced they needed so many links.


It could be FSR patent-dodging...


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

Quarashi said:


> If they get rid of the horst link and the pivots in front, what would be special about it?


not all the pivots, i just want them to put the dropout on the swingarm!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Tevž said:


> The Ugliest Bike I Have Ever Seen !!!!


http://www.nsmb.com/3463-readers-rides-15/

Fixed it for you.


----------

